# When to have the party?



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Typically the Halloween party is only in October.
But, you never know, could be starting a new trend to extend Halloween. Sure that many of us true Halloween fans would be up for another spirted holiday party!! What state are you from?

Haunty


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We are having ours on the 21st this year, it will be weird having it so early but then I will be done before Halloween and can start working on next year theme when the stuff goes on sale.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Natascha has the right idea. It's way better to have it a week earlier than in November.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

I think keep it in October is the way to go. By November, I'm ready to think about Thanksgiving.


----------



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

We are in Iowa


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I've thrown a party every year for the past 18 years and there has been twice (I think) where we had it on Saturday, Nov. 1st. We still had a good turn out plus I got the paper products that morning for 1/2 off. If you can do it I would shoot for the weekend before, rather than the weekend after.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

We have 3 Halloween Parties every year and our first party will be on October 14th.
Always have your party in October!
any day in october will be fine.


----------



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks everyone for the imput , I'm thinking your right 
I'll try for the weekend before.

I was afraid I wouldn't be able to have one and that was making me sad


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I wanted ours on the 21st but that is my weekend to work and have a lot of trouble getting time off. So I'm having it the 28th. Which will be nice in that I should have all the decorations up by then!

I did have ours the Saturday after Halloween last year and it flopped. It was scheduled for the weekend before but we had a hurricane coming so I postponed it. Went from 30 people who had RSVP'd to only 5 that showed. 

Because of it my hubby says I can't ever have another.   But he has agreed to have a bbq as long as it isn't a "party" 'cuz they are too much work! nyuk! nyuk! nyuk! So I guess I'm having a pirate bbq, costumes optional. Oh well. I'm cool with that.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

We're having ours the 28th, I always have it the saturday before Halloween. I just dont think having it in Nov. _feels_ the same. And saturday night is just so much easier for everyone including Mr Maiden who works second shift.

ironmaiden


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

We'll have ours the 28th, too. Seems like November most people will be "over" Halloween. I agree that anytime in October is good!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

We have had our party the weekend before the weekend closest to Halloween (usually around the 22nd-24th) for 6 years. It has always worked out well. That way if guests have family events on Halloween weekend, i.e. Grandma wants to see the kids in costume, they can attend those without missing our party. The guests that rent costumes get a better selection with the earlier date, too. 

However, this year we are having the party on the 28th, so that we can get as much done on the new '67 Cadillac Hearse as possible. It's worth waiting for!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm doing mine on the 21st also!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hrmm the hubby and I have attended a Halloween party one time at the beginning of November. Still felt like October to us so there was no difference.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm planning on the 28th....big delima is I don't know where. I have a girl friend who wants to do it at her house...that doesn't work well for me as I put sooo much into decorating I know I won't have the time to do it at someone else's house. Or my apartment complex has a party room...but it's still restrictive for time allowed assess. I'f I do it at my apartment...I need to move all my living room furniture into the spare bedroom so I can have enough room...(All my previous apartments where really roomy... this one is not). So where's my problem. I did inventory of my H Stuff and I have over 300 items.

Sorry, just needed to vent that a little.. sigh!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm doing mine on the 28th..I think November is late..but think of all the costumes on clearance


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I used to always have it on the night itself. This year I'm thinking of the Saturday before, leaving the 31st for the TOT's.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We usually try to have it on the last Saturday of October before Halloween.
Looks like I'll be joining a big group of people who have their party on Saturday October 28th.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Yep Oct 28th for me too. By november it's time to clean house and get ready for Thanksgiving, etc.


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

We're going out of town the weekend before Halloween this year (Universal Studios!!!) so we've bumped ours back to Friday the 20th.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

ironmaiden said:


> And saturday night is just so much easier for everyone including Mr Maiden who works second shift.
> 
> ironmaiden


We always have parties on Friday night...my hubby works Sun morning and we're both off on Friday. We don't go out much on Sat nights, but we are ALL about having FUN on Friday!

You gotta do what works for you.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm with Jodi...you gotta do what works with your schedule(s) - especially when you have a great helper/host(ess) involved. I used to only have one party a year, but now I have to have one at the office on the day each year, as well as one for friends and family that is the BEST one, and also one for the building I live in, because it brings people together, and I think they would be very disappointed if I quit doing it. So....three parties???? I'm thinking, Friday Oct 27 - Family, Sat Oct 28th Neighbours, and THE DAY will be reserved for tearing around the office in costumes and later the TOT handouts and fireworks!

On a side note: This should work out well....I always have way too much of everything....maybe this time I might run out! heehee!!!


----------



## kitana (Aug 5, 2006)

We are having a smallish party on the 28th. The 31st will be for TOT's only and too many people we know have to work the next day or that night (myself included  )

So that Sat it will be.


----------



## paranormalbadgers (Sep 21, 2006)

We're doing our party a bit early -- the 13th. But when we realized that the 13th of October is a Friday, we couldn't resist! We're having some superstition-related games as well as the regular Halloween theme.


----------

